# Bitcoin Tip



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Got my first Bitcoin tip yesterday, no idea who it was from, I'll have to go back and look and see if I can tell who snapped a picture of my QR code. Any way they tipped me 0.0004 BTC. It was around a $15 tip based on current value.

I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Got my first Bitcoin tip yesterday, no idea who it was from, I'll have to go back and look and see if I can tell who snapped a picture of my QR code. Any way they tipped me 0.0004 BTC. It was around a $15 tip based on current value.
> 
> I thought it was pretty cool.


How did you receive the bitcoin?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How did you receive the bitcoin?


Transferred into a wallet that I have a QR code for in my car. Set this wallet up specifically for Uber so they had to be in my car to get it.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Transferred into a wallet that I have a QR code for in my car. Set this wallet up specifically for Uber so they had to be in my car to get it.


Is that venmo? paypal? this is a great idea!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Good for you.

You have the QR code displayed somewhere ?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Is that venmo? paypal? this is a great idea!


A crypto exchange that I have multiple accounts at.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Good for you.
> 
> You have the QR code displayed somewhere ?


Yes I have a QR code for Bitcoin, PayPal, and Venmo. Thinking of doing the same for Zelle and CashApp. Need to check them out more as I don't want to us a phone number and I think Zelle uses phone numbers.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Brilliant!


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

This is a snazzy idea. Where/how do you have the QR codes shown? Considering something similar since no one ever has cash these days and in app tipping is "flaky" lately, to say the least lol.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Nythain said:


> This is a snazzy idea. Where/how do you have the QR codes shown? Considering something similar since no one ever has cash these days and in app tipping is "flaky" lately, to say the least lol.


I have them all printed on one strip of paper, laminated it and have it in the back of my car attached to the bar on the headrest. Making a new one now adding Zelle and Cash App.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Awesome. Definitely going to give this a go in the near future. Thanks!


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Spend it fast Bitcoin has been falling hard . Fears of inflation . How does inflaction affect a currency that does not have gold in the bank to protect it lmao . Anyways it was 63000 not about 42000 .My prediction it will touch 20000 in the next 6 months . But what do i know ? I have been short or sold it from 62000 and made a bit of cash . Only if i had some actual money to invest i be rich .


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Yes I have a QR code for Bitcoin, PayPal, and Venmo. Thinking of doing the same for Zelle and CashApp. Need to check them out more as I don't want to us a phone number and I think Zelle uses phone numbers.


They also use email addresses ( Zelle ) and if you do use them create a new email for that account alone.


----------

